# water is still green...



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey i posted a topic about a week ago saying my water was smokey green, i have shut my lights off for the week straigh added water cleaner changed the carbon n whatnot and it still isn't clearin up, anyone know a good solution to this problem???


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

how much and what kind of filtration do you have?


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

(turning off lights wont make this problem go away) 
I had the same problem last week. Too much light in the room, or your tank lights are on to long. Once you've fixed that problem, go tomorrow and get GREEN WATER CLARIFIER it's a LAGUNA product. I believe its more for ponds but its done wonders for me. I followed the directions, unfortunately I had to repeat it like 3 times (I have a 188g tank). But now my tank is back to normal and fishes are great, I can see them now. All you'll need is a box, and in canada its around ten bucks.


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

I was just reading what I wrote. Let me clarify once you’ve fixed the problem don’t keep your tank lights on for more than 12 hours. Especially if you have light that have a very hot color temperature. There are lights on the market that are 10K. That’s hot, and I think that’s what my problem was, I was keeping my lights on for like 15 hours.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

alright i did a 1/4 tank water change and covered the tank up with a blanket so no light will be able to get in... hopefully it will show some improvment...


----------



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

rufus said:


> how much and what kind of filtration do you have?


 ya, it might be under filtered....


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

uhhh i got yer basic side filter with a crbon, sponge and the bio sack in it...


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Nutrafin P CLEAR (Particulate Water Clarifier)


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

i just went through this,i used no chems,no light,did a 25% water change and then 10% daily for 5 days,most of the green water i found at the bottom of the can filter,dumped that a few times and about 2 weeks later,all gone but a slight cloud,now my lighting is dimmed and reduced


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Hey i posted a topic about a week ago saying my water was smokey green, i have shut my lights off for the week straigh added water cleaner changed the carbon n whatnot and it still isn't clearin up, anyone know a good solution to this problem???


 do a few water changes, this also came up the same day on Aqua-PetsUK and the tank in question is back to normal, and the green water is down the drain.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Yeah i took my plant out also and sat it in a bucket, the water is starting to clear up, i think 2 or 3 more water changes el do it


----------

